# Do Bass Eat Birds?



## Jim (Jun 9, 2009)

Yup!
Check this out!

https://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/bass-fishing/2009/06/bass-wins-cock-fight


----------



## russ010 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've actually seen it happen... there were some baby birds out in the middle of the lake at Lathem a few months ago and as I was getting closer to seeing what they actually were, bass started tearing up the top of the water... I was only able to get 1 of the birds before he was eaten


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 9, 2009)

Absolutely they eat them.

I used to watch 6-8lb bass jump up on the bank after the redwings at the pond that was on my old family farm.


----------



## Brine (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, and not sure about the rest of the country, but we are covered up with baby birds in Ga right now.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 9, 2009)

ive caught some with snakes in there mouth but never seen one eat a bird. i have seen a muskie eat a duck though, pretty cool to watch


----------



## Popeye (Jun 9, 2009)

Never seen a Bass eat a bird but have seen a Northern in a local pond do a number on the baby ducks and geese one year. When they caught the Northern he was 44" long with a 23" girth and only weighed 2 pounds 4 ounces (feathers don't weigh much).


----------



## natetrack (Jun 9, 2009)

I've never seen one eat a bird, but I did see a huge LM eat a baby squirrel that fell in the water about 30 feet from the boat. It fell out of a tree and before it hit the water, a huge bass jumped and hammered that thing. Never saw it again. 

It was a crazy thing to see.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 9, 2009)

maybe bassaddict needs to make some new molds. watermellon flake chitlins and natural baby squirrel :mrgreen:


----------



## Zum (Jun 9, 2009)

I know they make flies to mimick the red winged blackbird and thats for brown trout.I only seen small smakes and a couple moles regurgetated.


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2009)

Quack Quack Quack!

https://www.persuaderamerican.com/baby-duck.html


----------



## whj812 (Jun 9, 2009)

This has me to thinking about what happened yesterday evening. I was fishing in behind a boat dock waiting for Bubba to get there and join me. When I was casting to a shallow point there were some ducklings following a bigger duck across the point. I saw a big splash right next to them and thought it was a fish, but I kept saying. A dang Bass aint going to eat a duck... I guess one took a swipe at one or something.


----------



## Andy (Jun 9, 2009)

My brother seen some baby ducks dissapear, not sure if it was a bass or muskie eating them. He said he was watching the babies swimming with their mom, he'd see a splash... -1 baby, another splash, -1 more, he seen 3 go down in all. I've seen videos on youtube with bass eating ground squirrels.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 9, 2009)

Not trying to sound like a smarty,but I thought everyone knew bass would eat a bird.They eat rats and frogs.A bird has to be better.They eat anything that moves.


----------



## Stan Wright (Jun 9, 2009)

We've been trying to introduce the Florida strain largemouth bass into Hawaii for over 30 years. Every year we go to the legislature to try again. A few years ago the Friends of Animals and some other Animal Rights groups brought this picture into the hearings and told the legislators if we brought largemouth bass into Hawaii they would eat all the endangered birds. Never mind that bass have been in Hawaii since 1898... and the endangered birds live way up in the mountains on a different island.
No, we didn't get the bass.


----------

